# Service DIY part numbers



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

if you want to buy by yourself the needed parts for a service, here a little help.

Audi oil filter for 2.0 TFSI ---> 06L115562
Audi air engine filter for 2.0 TFSI ---> 5Q0129620B

last week I bought the engine and a/c filter, both are produced by Mann for Audi so I directly looked for Mann and save money, or better, to don't give free money at Audi!

Mann engine air filter ---> C30005
Mann a/c filter ---> CUK26009 (also available the anti-pollen version for who suffers it)

liquid coolant ---> G13 and it has to be mixed from 40 to 60% with water, colder are your city, greater is the % of G13 but 50/50 is enough

other part numbers are appreciated..


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> if you want to buy by yourself the needed parts for a service, here a little help.
> 
> Audi oil filter for 2.0 TFSI ---> 06L115562
> Audi air engine filter for 2.0 TFSI ---> 5Q0129620B
> ...


Hi there,

For TTS 2016 model is it the same for Oil and Air filter? Tqvm..


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for the info!

I can add that for 2.0 TFSI the oil is 0W-30 ---> G055167M2 I just don't know how much do we need, probably 6 litres?

How often do they change oil filter and air engine filter - everytime with the oil, once in a year/15000 km?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

4,5 litres! I buy 6 every time for an eventually refill..
the car will tell you when a service is needed depending from km, kind of use etc..normally approx are 2 years or 30k...but since the price of the car, and the cheaper price of an oil and filter change, I do it every 20-25k.. it's not a problem wait the warning but I like to keep my car fresh!!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> 4,5 litres! I buy 6 every time for an eventually refill..
> the car will tell you when a service is needed depending from km, kind of use etc..normally approx are 2 years or 30k...but since the price of the car, and the cheaper price of an oil and filter change, I do it every 20-25k.. it's not a problem wait the warning but I like to keep my car fresh!!


That might be for the diesel engine, but the 2.0 Petrol holds 5.7 litres. It is important to note that although the viscosity is a very important specification for the oil i.e. 0w 30, the oil MUST satisfy the specification VW 504 00 (or VW 502 00 for the fixed schedule service) and the diesel MUST be filled with VW 507 00. If you have to use anything else it should be only in emergencies and should be removed as soon as paractical. This is true of UK models. I dont know the details of other countries, but in any case you should not just rely on oil of the correct viscosity.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Never said to have used different oil .. but maybe your car has a hole on the oil pan..check your floor!!
I put 4,5 liters!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah when I did the oil change in mine as per my thread it took 5.7L of oil, I used almost 6, 1L bottles. I have the 2L TFSI Quattro S-Tronic TT. I meant to tell you manuTT once I had done it that it took more than the 4.5L.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

In any kit you can find, there are 5 liters because the quantity that you have to change is 4,6...your quantity, should be the max liters when the engine is empty in the factory..then, if you want, you can change as much liters as you want of course,but the request, also in Audi is 4,6 liters


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

I got ten 1L bottles of oil, and after I have drained the oil out and changed the filter it took six bottles with a 1/3 left in bottle 6. Its at the right level on the dip-stick also after 5.7L. Seems odd that Audi only put 4.6L in as this would mean it would not be at the top level on the dip-stick, but I'm guessing they get away with on half on the dip-stick as would save them a lot of money. Also due to the fact I changed my filter to this would soak up a bit of oil.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know what to say, only that I've always put less than 5.. maybe the oil you're confusing is for the stronic where there is the need of 6 liters..

Here some example, other Audi but same engine
http://www.audi.co.id/etc/medialib/ngw/ ... _tfsi.pdf/

http://engineoilcapacity.com/audi-a4-b8 ... ts-liters/


----------



## berk192 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have 2.0 tfsi TT but service put 5w30 instead of 0w30 to my car. Is there a significant diffrence between 0 and 5?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

0w or 5w is the protection at lower temperatures..consider that 5w can reach -30 degrees so I think it's enough! 0w it's a bit better with Diesel engines


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Some more part numbers:

Cabin air filter ---> 5Q0819644A
Cabin air filter (carbon) ---> 5Q0819653
Spark plug ---> 06K905601B


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Here some example, other Audi but same engine
> http://www.audi.co.id/etc/medialib/ngw/ ... _tfsi.pdf/
> 
> http://engineoilcapacity.com/audi-a4-b8 ... ts-liters/


Interesting that both the examples you give show differing capacities for the oil. Whereas the correct car spec (http://www.automobile-catalog.com/car/2 ... i_230.html - then select the Full specifications button) shows 5.7 litres as the capacity for the 8S TT, as found by myself and stumardy.

It may be that you have a manual (unlike stumardy and me) and the differing design of bell-housing, or other design feature causes a discrepancy, or that your vacuum system did not draw out as much of the old oil as you thought? (stumardy did you drain by removing the sump-plug as I did?)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the 2.0 tfsi has always required 4,5 litres at the service, then, if the engine can keep more oil it's not of my interest because if Audi put 4,5 litres, I put 4,5 litres..I mean I don't Audi in the first place says to change less oil..

example, dsg oil has inside from the production from 6,9 to 7,2 litres BUT Audi change only 5,2 litres at 60k for the stronic service. make your counts!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Shaninnik said:


> Some more part numbers:
> 
> Cabin air filter ---> 5Q0819644A
> Cabin air filter (carbon) ---> 5Q0819653
> Spark plug ---> 06K905601B


spark plugs are the platinum ngk?!

here both filters after 26k


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

Would anyone have part numbers for left-hand drive *roadster* sun visors *without* airbag warnings printed on them?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> the 2.0 tfsi has always required 4,5 litres at the service, then, if the engine can keep more oil it's not of my interest because if Audi put 4,5 litres, I put 4,5 litres!


I dont't want to make an issue of this, but just in case it helps folks, here are some facts that might be useful:

I have a 2015, 2.0 TFSI with an S-tronic box. I removed the sum-plug and a bit over 5.6 litres of old oil came out. I topped it up with fresh oil (new filter, etc) until it registered at the top of the dip-stick mark. This took 5.7 litres of new oil.

Now assuming manuTT engine has identical capacity requirements, then removing the old oil using the vacuum method (that he/she has said he/she uses) and it would seem Audi also use, there is over a litre of old oil being left behind.

Now I'm not judging and if this is fine for Audi, that might be all well and good for most, but for me I want to know all to old stuff is gone.

Also



berk192 said:


> I have 2.0 tfsi TT but service put 5w30 instead of 0w30 to my car. Is there a significant diffrence between 0 and 5?


As I said earlier, the viscosity of the oil is a very important specification as it needs to be correct to lubricate at the tolerances to which the engine was designed and also to operate hydraulically driven components correctly. It may differ depending on the temperature of the territory that the car is operated in.

BUT the engine is built of some very particular metals, rubber and plastic seals etc. and the VW specifications (VW 504 00, for example) confirms, that materials used within the engine will not be damaged by the oil. Stray from these specs at your peril.

Berk192 - In what country do you live, how do you know what oil was used and was it an Audi dealer that did the service?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

NGK spark plugs laser platinum
PLFER7A8EG


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

sorry for opening again the discussion, is it confirmed the TTS 8S engine oil capacity being 5.7 liter?
draning the oil from oil pan instead of using a pump is feasible? (I read at the beginning of this discussion that there is sort of plastic draining bolt, not metal...)
thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

anybody can confirm TTS engine oil caoacity? (different figures reported in previous pages)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, I can confirm definitively by myself that engine oil capacity is 5.7 8)


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

noname said:


> 0w or 5w is the protection at lower temperatures..consider that 5w can reach -30 degrees so I think it's enough! 0w it's a bit better with Diesel engines


Ditto that! I have just purchased some Castrol Edge Pro that is 5w 30. 0w to me is like gnats piss.
useful thread by the way.


----------

